# Is it possible I have period while my hcg level still don't drop to 0 ?



## Benim

I had ectopic 4 weeks ago and my last blood test October 25 (hcg levels 83) and this morning I got my first period.
Is it possible ?


----------



## Benim

My first period after ectopic came yesterday and Wow! at first it came just little bit but now feel like it never want to stop, I hope it normal. I have ultrasound appointment tomorrow at 1 pm. Hope everything o.k. and then I can try to get pregnant again.


----------



## grandbleu

I hope you will be OK - I never had my HCG levels checked but got my period really fast after the miscarriage. Let us know how the U/S goes.


----------



## icantdecide

i had mine checked and they are at 0 after only a few days but i was told some people never actually return to 0. 

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hiya,

So sorry about your loss :hugs:

I had a mmc in October 2008, my period came back in November 2008 but in the December I found out that it had been a partial molar pregnancy so I had to have my HCG levels monitored. They didn't get back to 0 until January 2009, so a few months after my period returned. They were low, but not 0.


----------



## Omi

You are considered not pg if your hcg is 5 or under. You would have to have that in level in your system to kickstart the normal process of ovulation and af.

Good luck, hun! :hugs:


----------



## MissingBubs

I'm wondering if what you are experiencing is actually the lining of your uterus coming away following your ectopic pregnancy?
I had an ectopic a few months back and my lining came away at 6 weeks and so I was diagnosed with a mc. At 7 weeks I had a scan to check that everything had come away (which it had) and I had a urine test which showed a strong positive. I was sent home under a big question mark and collapsed the next day with a leaking fallopian tube. 5 days later I had the surgery. 
So in answer to your question- Yes, you can have a heavy bleed with HCG of 83. Although your HCG has preobably dropped dramatically since 25th Oct.
I'm very sorry for your loss and I hope that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Benim

Don't have appointment for tomorrow just cancel it because no baby to follow. I guess they forgot i'm not pregnant anymore.


----------



## icantdecide

Benim said:


> Don't have appointment for tomorrow just cancel it because no baby to follow. I guess they forgot i'm not pregnant anymore.


" I guess they forgot i'm not pregnant anymore"

aw thats so upsetting.


----------



## MissingBubs

You generally get a scan to check that all pregnancy tissue has left your body safely. I'm sure it's not that they have forgotten you are no longer pregnant, it's just protocol. Especially important with the dangers of ectopics. Maybe you could call and get the appointment set up again.
I agree, it's not what you want to hear at your scan "your lining is back to normal", but for each of the three times I've been told that I've seen it as closure and it's helped me to move on and start to grieve.
Big hugs. x


----------



## Benim

It did remind me about the baby I loss "icantdecide" I just can't stop thinking. ^_^!
I will "MissingBubs" today I went there and ask if they know which Dr. order this ultrasound They can't tell me and they ask me am I still pregnant ? I told I had surgery a month ago so they told me "thank you for come to check" and they will cancel this appointment.


----------



## MissingBubs

I'm sorry, I thought you had had medical management. Surgery is different as they will have had a good look and ensured that all pg has been removed. However it's not impossible that they have missed some. I would say get yourself some cheap pg tests and make sure you get a neg result. I've done this with all 3 pg that i've lost for peace of mind.
If you are still getting pos results see your Dr asap. Pos results a month after surgery could mean that you have pg tissue (invisable to the eye) remaining and could lead to infection, so although its another heartbreak to go and buy pg tests and see bfn I felt it gave me peace of mind.
Did you have your tube removed? I did, just wondering if I can help with anything else?


----------



## Benim

Thank you so much MissingBubs I did order hcg&pregnancy test from ebay but it still on the way hopefully I will get it next week. I bought pregnancy test from walmart too and it did show i'm still pregnant. I went to see the doctor because I'm not sure am I pregnant again or it from the old pregnant and I got the answer it from the old one so now they want to see my hcg level from my blood test. Dr. order me to go to get my blood test done every 3 day(sound crazy) suddenly today is friday i'm done for this week will see if I have to do it again next week(hopefully not too much blood test done for me 9 time in 1 month) 
Sorry for my bad english i'm from Thailand ^_^!


----------



## MissingBubs

Your english is incredible, as is your courage. I hope you get your bnf real soon so that you can start to move on and recover. xx


----------



## Benim

Thank you again MissingBubs. I talk with my sister in law about get pregnant again, this one I take almost 1 year to pregnant and she told me second one should be the same(almost 1 year or longer) I hope she wrong 1 year too long for me. And we will try again asap ^_^


----------



## MissingBubs

It won't neccessarily take a year hun. It may take more or less time than that.
My 1st pregnancy came cycle 1, 2nd pregnancy cycle 5 and 3rd pregnancy cycle 2, so it really does vary.
I've had my right tube removed because of the ectopic and so it could take a while for me to get caught again, but I've heard about people getting pregnant the month after having their tube removed!
The statistics say that 61% of people will be pregnant within 18 months of ectopic pregnancy regardless of whether they had medical management or surgical management.
Did you have your tube removed or not?


----------



## Benim

I had my right tube removed about 2 years ago because they found tumor it big like baby head. And this ectopic happened on my left tube but i'm lucky they can keep the tube.


----------



## Benim

It's been 3 months and 3 days today after I lost you. I really miss the past life when you were here with us little angel.


----------

